# LFTS Thanksgiving Day 2020



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Up and at em hunters!!!
Happy Thanksgiving!!!
Be safe and shoot straight.
Heading out to SLP Public Land for the family tradition deer hunt.
20th year and counting!!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Luck To You !! What a great tradition post some pics!! I have had everything ready since 6pm yesterday but up already waiting for 5:30!!!. You know so I can get ready again! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and please stay safe and healthy. Squeeeeeeeze don’t pull lol.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you and your families.
Drinking some coffee and heading to the edge of some impenetrable marsh here in Midland county. I’ve only been there once a few days ago and had some action so wind is good to head back to it. Good Luck to you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

GOOD LUCK everyone. My family has had some great memories on Thanksgiving. About to head down to Van Buren County. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

My one and only Turkey Day buck. I think it was 2007 that I got this one up in Lewiston. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Deal me in. Headed back to the swamp blind, ought to be extra foggy back in there.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Happy turkey day & good luck to you all!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Checking in, trying to decide which spot I wanna hunt, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! Heading back into the thick along the drainage ditch on the tree farm in Jacktown county. Should be some serious soup after yesterday's rain. Shoot it Straight, be extra safe out there, and please pass the taters!


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

About to leave the truck to head in to a spot on Barry Co public. Will see if anything is still moving this late in the season. Good luck and stay safe all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way out the door. Best of luck to all and I hope everyone of you has a great Thanksgiving with your family. Start your day off with shooting a deer.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! First time up in Da UP! Hope a few deer are moving this am!


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

My boys and I are on our way to Manton. I have been hunting Thanksgiving morning there for many years. Carrying on the tradition with my boys. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hope today brings better luck hunting to you guys than yesterday. Yesterday was a total snorefest! Was there even a deer killed on LFTS yesterday?? Good luck today fellas. I’m giving it a rest until Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

got a new spot to try this morning with my saddle. good luck and great thanksgiving to all


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

Heading out now. Happy thanksgiving and good luck to all! Not expecting much today but you never know, one of the nice one could have moved back in over the last 3 days when no one was out.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Will be heading out behind the house in a few for a short sit, then back in to fry a turkey!
The whole family is hunting this morning, we may have to delay dinner, they're all looking for just about any adult deer!

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in...from the barn coffee woodstove. Good luck to those out this am. Happy Turkey Day! Stay safe and enjoy whatever family members you are able to be with today. Will not be the same here on the 40..the usual big crew will not be coming.  Will slip out to the condo sometime today. Git Er Done!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm in. Calhoun county. A good doe or a shooter buck,and the 350 will bark! 
Wishing all of you a blessed and safe Thanksgiving!
Now let's drop some deer!!!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

All settled in. Happy turkey day. Lots to be thankful for this year, hoping to add a deer to the list. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Foggy but still in PI county.
I’m chaperoning my nephew this morning. He’s a stock boy at Walmart and drove up after work. I’m on watch while he catches up on sleep.
Good luck all


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been up and in since 6:20. One lone deer so far at first light. Wasn’t a shooter that’s about all I could make of it. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Reading creamed corn recipes, just heard closest shot of season probably 1/2 mile sure they got MY buck may as well pack her up


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

The turkey is in the smoker, Hope a fat doe will show herself this morning! Good luck!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Been sitting since 6, seen a shadow before light.
Let's see if I can bag my first holiday deer.
Buddy said last Sunday they where in the area around 130, and that Saturday I took a doe from this stand at 115.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Checking in from the UP. Super quiet this morning. What a difference from opener weekend when it was blowing 30 mph all day. Me and my son hoping for a thanksgiving buck to show up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Super quiet here! Not a shot heard!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here’s my view. All I seen so far were Turkeys and man they got me going!!! And then when they got close I could tell what they were and hear them. They came from behind me. That’s the only bummer about a tent blind can’t see everything. What a great morning!!!


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Our view of Lake Superior from the blind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck everyone lucky enough to be out there today, normally I’m at my place up north and I would be out this morning, but we stayed home for Thanksgiving Turkey dinner with just me the wife and the boy. Will be on stand tomorrow morning with young Flight out in Branch county....until then I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving !!
Flight
Had to **edit** Hey Norm....pass the Gravy !


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving Gentlemen. Checking in from a private 40 in GT County. In a really nice box blind with a thermos of coffee. Looking to harvest some venison. Very still, wet, a little foggy .

A cell cam 150 yards away just sent me a pic of a deer or two, I should have seen them...maybe they are avoiding the blind.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

Been quiet this morning in Gratiot farm country. Not a single shot so far. Fog and haze could have something to do with it but still have 1/4 mile visibility. Doe with her twins and a flock of Tom’s is all so far.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

All quiet here in Lake County good luck everyone. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

My buddy just shot.Waiting for a while.Very foggy here.
We have passed up every deer since November 15 playing the waiting game.Should be a decent buck but then again it is foggy!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Well, a plump 6 point with his nose down strolled by.
The wake up procedure didn’t go as planned.
“Huh?!” Sniff, yawn, stretch. “deer?”
Not anymore bud.
Oh well. The day is young.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Hunt is a bust this morning. Can’t seem to catch a break. Boat motor just stalled out and DRT. Just rowed back to the launch. Off to home to fix a boat motor. Maybe try it again tomorrow.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Starting to think I should have actually prepared for this deer hunting thing this year. 
Haven’t hunted this late into season in quite a few years. It’s more fun than I remember. A good challenge


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Picked beans, Bedding Area #1 and #3 and Corner Clover Plot #1 to my left. Food Plot #2 in front. Natural bedding area to my right. One fawn so far. Enough shooting to remind me it's firearm season, unlike last few hunts.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Son just dropped the hammer and he's down, pis to come


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Quiet here, the one and only deer this morning. One shot way off in the distance.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I have not seen this many Turkeys in a long time. Not seen a deer yet but this beats the heck out of “Well You Can Help You Know”. I know I will be getting a hold of Flight of the Arrow!! I bought quite a few of Mama Flights Turkey Totes and I only have the lone left! They got Mooched and everyone of my hunting buddies “let me ask you big boy why did you get hunters orange?? So when I set them down I can find them!! I am going to order four of the hunters orange ones!! I’m jumping seasons I know but it’s keeping me alert in here mentally!!!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

JasonSlayer said:


> Son just dropped the hammer and he's down, pis to come


Don’t pis on the deer!! Congrats to your son!!


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Just had 8 feed through to my east, does and fawns. They came in running all around acting a fool was thinking there was a buck in the bunch but not so. Still after venison with horns for a few more days...


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa county this morning. Have 7 dnfs to my north right now. Have a very intense buck fight going on but it’s 3 button bucks pushing each other around the past 10 minutes. The sound of button heads clashing together is deafening in the quiet woods


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

fish RN said:


> Out in Ottawa county this morning. Have 7 dnfs to my north right now. Have a very intense buck fight going on but it’s 3 button bucks pushing each other around the past 10 minutes. The sound of button heads clashing together is deafening in the quiet woods


Hanging with the family for the next couple days. Be back it Saturday morning. Good luck all and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Been tucked in on Smithville farm since 6:30am with my 9 year old daughter. We got entire farm to ourselves. Brothers and nephew in Montana elking, since we aren’t gathering dad and mom went to cabin, SIL in SC and uncle Craig said he’s done until doe time. Awful big to cover this by myself on a normally productive day for us. On turkey day 2000 I killed my first big buck 142” 11 point hoping for a little of that magic again
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone!!
> 
> ...


Well if ya need a hand, just let me know lol


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

birdhntr said:


> My buddy just shot.Waiting for a while.Very foggy here.
> We have passed up every deer since November 15 playing the waiting game.Should be a decent buck but then again it is foggy!


Hillsdale county correct?? Don’t forget the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Wow! Beautiful Buck!!! Well done! Happy Thanksgiving to you!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


That'll work awesome specimen


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Danggg!! Super nice deer!! Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Stud, congrats!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Oh ya! Nice one!


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Dandy....Congrats!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Congrats nic


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Going to wait go out in afternoon.Evan if I don’t see any Iam sure it will be a lot better than watching the lions


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

That’s all for me this morning. Headed in to finish a few chores and then get the T-day feed bag on. 10 days of deer camp and then 4 days later Thanksgiving, oh man my body hates me haha. Have a great day all, will be back out in the morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Congrats.....that’s one heck of a buck !
Flight


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Great buck ! Can't start the day any better then that, congrats


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> Well I have not seen this many Turkeys in a long time. Not seen a deer yet but this beats the heck out of “Well You Can Help You Know”. I know I will be getting a hold of Flight of the Arrow!! I bought quite a few of Mama Flights Turkey Totes and I only have the lone left! They got Mooched and everyone of my hunting buddies “let me ask you big boy why did you get hunters orange?? So when I set them down I can find them!! I am going to order four of the hunters orange ones!! I’m jumping seasons I know but it’s keeping me alert in here mentally!!!


Just told Mrs Flight.....your first on the list.
Flight


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

This has to be the fewest shots I've ever heard on Thanksgiving morning ! Well at least I know it's not just me.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

5th bucks lots of newbies lots of sparring. Two real nice two year olds that only have to survive 85 more days of gun season any weapon lol. Super quiet as far as shooting not a shot on the section

Congrats to the killer that’s a dandy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you out there today. I'll be at it tomorrow at my BIL farm up in Huron County. Today my mom turns 90, so I opted not to hunt and celebrate the milstone with her. Aim small!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Real nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome bug zig


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving all! Never saw a deer this morning and only heard 1 shot. That is highly unusual in my neck of the woods. All enjoy your day!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

All's quiet on the western front, only a few shots, no sightings. 
I plan on eating and drinking too much later on. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Think I jnow why I haven't caught any Mink out here yet, the 110's may be too small! Just had one sneak through and he was as big as a house cat! Gonna have to throw out a few 150's


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

My view to the left. Common theme - absent any targets. Need to have a chat with the zookeeper. Obviously let the squirrels out and not the deer. This is silly.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Nice buck Zigzag!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I believe I've beat this horse long enough!
Time to start some Thanksgiving grub.
Back at it tomorrow morning,hoping for better action!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Just sat down, hunting till 2or so. Good luck all!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I just had a doe, two fawns and a little buck come through. Safety off. Couldn't get a good shot. One more possibility. Then this big branch came down and they scooted. Seriously? Another failed conversion. 3 for 7 now?


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Way cool!!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Small buck at 730, group of 9 dnf between 830-9. Nothing since. Packed for full day, will make decision at noon.


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Reall nice looking buck congrats!!

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congratulations to you and your son Jason, great buck


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Jason Slayer- Congratulations are in order for you both!! Father and Son Tag Team!! His Marksmanship and your quick thinking to get them to stop!!! And wow heck of a shot!! I know something that’s going to be on the wall!! That hunt will be a memory for the both of you forever!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Heck of a buck! Congrats to the boy. One Thanksgiving he'll never forget. Well done.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Up in the NeLP since 7.15 last night. Sitting on state land since 6.30 this morning. Isolating due to a potential covid exposure. Hard to follow LFTS and hunt this spot. No sightings this morning. 
Happy Thanksgiving!
<----<<<


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congrats! That's some great shooting, well done.


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

"If the triggers gold, the bird will fold" Mine's silver but hope the birds still fold 









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Doesn’t get any better than that


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Back at it in the Manistee NF near Brush Lake. Actually I'm at Brush Lake. In some very hilly terrain on the south side of the lake. A mixture of aspen and tall pines. More open than I usually hunt. A good place for this old 1954 300 savage. I'm going to have to go with the open sights though as the scope became foggy inside last week. It was a Kassner scope and pretty old like the gun. Time for a new one after the season. Going to be a long drag if I shoot one back here. I might have to call for reinforcements! Happy Thanksgiving day to all.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’m up a tree on public land for my first time. 

Congrats to all who have scored today. Zigzag, heck of a buck!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


very nice!! Congrats young man!


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congrats young man


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just saw a doe poke her head out of the thick stuff and go back in


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congrats to young man on great buck


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a real nice deer Jason. He sure looks happy. Great pictures. Congratulations.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I came , I saw, I failed. This is the 4th sit without seeing anything. Very early , I seen some brown movement, and it was a yote coming through at 40 yds or so. I whistled and stopped him but only for a second, and could not get my scope on him


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving and congrats to all the successful hunters today.


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

Well


JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Well done young man!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


GREAT BUCK!!!!! Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congrats to you and your son. Great memories!!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Turn lions on they show anthem being played.Was going to watch a little before going out hunting .Made me sick seeing a lot of millionaire players kneeling.Let them go to another country and see what they can make playing football.Screw the pros Iam heading to my blind


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

retired dundo said:


> Turn lions on they show anthem being played.Was going to watch a little before going out hunting .Made me sick seeing a lot of millionaire players kneeling.Let them go to another country and see what they can make playing football.Screw the pros Iam heading to my blind


Having watched pro sports all year and life has been much better. Get more things done too. They don't respect this country so screw em


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well I called it at noon I kept seeing these turkeys in and out all morning!!! It was a great morning to be in the woods!! Jstfish48162 thanks for giving us something to keep our eyes open for!! And A couple real nice bucks were taken this morning great to see that!! And wannabeup and the old 300 Savvy!! Great gun and round I gave one the same year and caliber. I put a Leupold 2x7-32 freedom on there this year what a compliment to that gun! And LabTechLewis always cracks me up- chat with the Zookeeper!!! And Mrs Flight of the arrow and her bad to the bone Turkey Totes can’t wait to get my hunters orange ones! Good Luck Everyone!! I have to help mama now!!!


----------



## huntfishrelax (Mar 25, 2019)

Walleyze247 said:


> Good luck Will. My daughter banned me from hunting today, it's her birthday, so I consented.


too much coincidence i think your future son in law Ian works with me .Good kid.
make her day special.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Went out last night in the rain because there was some snow on the ground, and wandered the property.

Actually found some fresh sign... one trail showing reasonable traffic, coming out of the swamp and going to a single beech tree where they were feeding on nuts.

This morning I hunted the swamp road looking at where that trail crossed - didn't see anything.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congrats to the young man!
Flight


----------



## Honeydo (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice reading all todays posts congrats to all the lucky hinters wife wont let me hunt on Thanksgiving back at it tommrow in Livingston county at my buddys farm..


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

No deer for me. Try again hopefully tomorrow. Off to cook a turkey dinner for my husband and I.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Went out last night in the rain because there was some snow on the ground, and wandered the property.
> 
> Actually found some fresh sign... one trail showing reasonable traffic, coming out of the swamp and going to a single beech tree where they were feeding on nuts.
> 
> This morning I hunted the swamp road looking at where that trail crossed - didn't see anything.


Why did they leave the swamp where they did? Wind/breeze/thermal? Vision/sightline? Both?
When did they leave? Were tracks going both directions? Or did they wander beyond the beech and reenter the swamp hours later? Or leave the area entirely?

Could be beds close or distant back into the cover. Could be direct progress from leaving beds to beech.
Or , a loitering browsing along the way , and or a staging area where destination is studied before leaving cover as light fades.

Might be a big weather change spot. Or my best non-accurate till proven guess would be a steady evenings hunting spot if nuts hold out and deer are not bothered.
Backtracking would answer some questions of mine , but ruin the sites security.

Downwind, or below cross wind of the edge they left to go to beech is a faint bet for a sit.
No blind. Just a good background to blend with.
IF they are waiting till dark to leave cover , that puts a potential ambush site farther into the cover. Close , but not too close to beds. IF they keep bedding in there.

Being in range of the edge is what I've been doing. But I'm not on your site. Or hunting the same deer.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> Why did they leave the swamp where they did? Wind/breeze/thermal? Vision/sightline? Both?


Basically a straight line from the the thick stuff at the edge of the swamp to the tree - shortest possible distance.



Waif said:


> When did they leave? Were tracks going both directions? Or did they wander beyond the beech and reenter the swamp hours later? Or leave the area entirely?


When - sometime between 8pm Tue. and 3pm Wed.

Tracks in both directions. Went straight to the beech and back, nowhere else - not even any of the other beech trees within a short distance. 



Waif said:


> Could be beds close or distant back into the cover. ...
> Backtracking would answer some questions of mine , but ruin the sites security.


Since I'm not planning on hunting it again, I backtracked the trail - it's coming about 1/4 mile through the thick stuff from across the neighboring property boundary.



Waif said:


> Being in range of the edge is what I've been doing. But I'm not on your site. Or hunting the same deer.


The road between the thick pre-swamp and the thick beech thicket is pretty much the only huntable place on the route, given its state land.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


J awesome buck and nice shot for your boy. Curious as to what type of salad is planted in that field??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Sweet Georgia Brown, I'd be darn thankful if that was my buck!! Congrats!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Well I got the Thanksgiving skunk, back at the house ready to feed my face. Good luck to you guys going after them this afternoon, Happy Thanksgiving.




Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Looking forward to a story on this one!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Speaking of thick stuff...

How do you folks hunt places like this:










...on state land where you can't cut shooting lanes?


----------



## fxtrppr (Nov 11, 2019)

JasonSlayer said:


> Well here's the proud young man. 120 yards double lung. The buck was following a doe and I had to mouth bleat a few times to get them to stop but he did great and I'm really proud of him. Only ran 30 yards and dropped, .350 legend.
> View attachment 608361
> View attachment 608365


Congratulations!!! Great shootin!

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Speaking of thick stuff...
> 
> How do you folks hunt places like this:
> 
> ...


Elevation. The other option is to get close and conceal well. From that picture it looks like there is opportunity to thread the needle and in reality it doesn't offer great cover for the deer so they probably don't hang out in it for long. Where i have been hunting, I feel a ground game for me would be very difficult


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

birdhntr said:


> My buddy just shot.Waiting for a while.Very foggy here.
> We have passed up every deer since November 15 playing the waiting game.Should be a decent buck but then again it is foggy!


Deer hunting blues follow up.We waited 2 hours. 
Found hair then went into where he herd the crash.Found some blood very red and coagulated.Searched until know and not a speck of blood found.
Buddy said it happened fast and he was hot on a doe.Were fairly certain that he clipped the brisket area by further examination of the fur.Mostly white hair.
Sometimes it doesn't work as planned.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Speaking of thick stuff...
> 
> How do you folks hunt places like this:
> 
> ...


That ain't thick.
But what's over the drop(?) in the background?
The thick I watch the edge of you can see into an average three feet maybe. Some places more, some less. I'm not shooting deer beyond the edge. Similar restriction in/of your picture , just denser.

One area it's a matter of the deer traveling parallel beyond it (deeper into it) on multiple runs and I catch them leaving an end. End meaning a thin area I can see them in with a limited sight window. But where they often approach the edge from.
It's left secure for them so not to break the trend of use.
They also pop out of it at random intervals to travel it's edge. So I position to watch more of the edge than the "end". 

Of all the ocean of cover , I'm watching just a small portion of where water meets land/edge.
But because of secure cover use , I watch most of the deer using it for a greater distance.
Roughly 10% of a site with 90+percent of deer using it , eventually.
My challenge as yours would be is to be there when they are ,during shooting hours.

Your site is not what I expected. Your deer were covering lots of ground. 
A good thing if keeping tabs on predators...And in avoiding them at vulnerable points.
Next question would be if they leave private before dark. As they could be traveling far before that point....


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Beautiful buck! Congrats to ya.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just made a 400 yard move for a change of scenery. Bumped a few deer getting here. Not real fond of this stand, but its probably on the least pressured area on the property, and near thick stuff. I haven't been in it this year yet, so we shall see.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Waif said:


> That ain't thick.
> But what's over the drop(?) in the background?


Just an example picture, not where I'm hunting.

The trail I followed looks like that for the entire distance from property boundary to beech tree, except where it crosses the "road" .




Waif said:


> My challenge as yours would be is to be there when they are ,during shooting hours.
> 
> Your site is not what I expected. Your deer were covering lots of ground.
> A good thing if keeping tabs on predators...And in avoiding them at vulnerable points.
> Next question would be if they leave private before dark. As they could be traveling far before that point....


Yep... that is definitely a big question.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Doe patrol


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 608445
> 
> Doe patrol


Looks good to me!


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Zig Zag said:


> View attachment 608329


Congrats!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 608445
> 
> Doe patrol


When in doubt back out shell be there tommorow


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac checking in...from the condo. Turkey just came out of the oven. No way I was gonna eat then sit for a quick prime time hunt. Let's Git Er Done!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> When in doubt back out shell be there tommorow


:lol: If you are able to zoom in you can just see her white belly in the top right. Went out for a midday jaunt in the pines with my 11 year old looking for a doe and found one. I shot her on the trot about 50 yards out, quartering away, and blood started coming out in buckets. I had to gut my son's buck for him on opening day because we had thunderstorms rolling in on top of us. Not really the ideal situation to patiently teach a kid how to gut a deer. So he owed me one and gut his first deer today. He did great.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pescadero said:


> Speaking of thick stuff...
> 
> How do you folks hunt places like this:
> 
> ...


Not a high percentage to shoot thru that. The damn grouse always make it out safe cause I usually catch a branch when I swing my shotgun.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

pescadero said:


> Speaking of thick stuff...
> 
> How do you folks hunt places like this:
> 
> ...


The day the government stops letting private companies profit off of OUR forests from logging is the day I will stop cutting shooting lanes. Until then .....


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh and the Turkey I left behind to eat later...


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> :lol: If you are able to zoom in you can just see her white belly in the top right. Went out for a midday jaunt in the pines with my 11 year old looking for a doe and found one. I shot her on the trot about 50 yards out, quartering away, and blood started coming out in buckets. I had to gut my son's buck for him on opening day because we had thunderstorms rolling in on top of us. Not really the ideal situation to patiently teach a kid how to gut a deer. So he owed me one and gut his first deer today. He did great.
> View attachment 608481
> View attachment 608485


Congrats good job teaching your son.Was he hoping for another thunder storm


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Out in Kent. Van Buren this morning was dead. Hoping my son gets to see a good one. He's passed some deer this season hoping for a big one. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

pescadero said:


> Speaking of thick stuff...
> 
> How do you folks hunt places like this:
> 
> ...


Follow a run and try to get 30 yards off but have a clear shot. Then be ready for a deer to come from behind you. Lol

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

sniper said:


> J awesome buck and nice shot for your boy. Curious as to what type of salad is planted in that field??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Not sure what all is planted in the field Dave. It's a mix of some kind of grass with turnips or radishes. The farmer plants it about every third year as a covor crop for the spring and the deer feed heavily in it, that i do know. I drove by a couple years ago and I know they broadcasted the seed and then tilled it in.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm out don't even feel like the holiday. Ate good though


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Belly is full. Hope I don’t fall asleep but I don’t think bear meat does it to you like turkey. 39 degrees in Menominee county this afternoon. Kinda got a itchy trigger finger and a pocket of baldy tags so who knows. Good luck and be safe. Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Out in Calhoun co. Few doe and fawns. One small buck close and two decent ones out aways.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Ieatshrooms said:


> View attachment 608445
> 
> Doe patrol


That’s a nice red welcome mat! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

good hunting, and have a good thanks giving.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday morning in the fog and crap I saw at least 20 deer shapes cross my lanes in the first two hours. Today I've seen 2 this morning one button buck that wanders through every day and a big racked buck that I have seen 3 times this season. He always manages to get down wind of me know matter which blind I sit in. So I'm as far down wind as I can get without setting in the house. I'm hoping.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> Not sure what all is planted in the field Dave. It's a mix of some kind of grass with turnips or radishes. The farmer plants it about every third year as a covor crop for the spring and the deer feed heavily in it, that i do know. I drove by a couple years ago and I know they broadcasted the seed and then tilled it in.


Why don’t I know farmers like this! Farmers around me just chisel plow late fall. Worse thing ever for deer hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

sniper said:


> Why don’t I know farmers like this! Farmers around me just chisel plow late fall. Worse thing ever for deer hunters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sucks to walk across to if you have. Damn near break an ankle


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Was able to waddle out to a blind behind the house. Now if I can stay awake long enough maybe I'll see something. Dinner was fantastic.


----------

